# my random works



## ownzu (Jul 11, 2010)

put this together instead of doing multiple wips as i can barely ever focus on one thing at a time so il just post some pics of wat im working on atm(theres loads)
starting below
this one is my golden daemon entry if i can afford to go this year 
blood angel diorama
















turnin out good sofar i think could do with a cleanup though

heres the other entry for if i go hehe

























thats all for now, more tomorrow!


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

I would kinda like to see a side shot of the sword the Sarge has ... One thing though about the Demon Prince. It looks like he's ... running away, can't imagine much that would make him run away. The pose is certainly different, and I would like to see it painted. Looks good thus far.


----------



## ownzu (Jul 11, 2010)

had the dp sitting waiting to get painted for like 3 months,just not sure about colours 
and heres side shot 








not sure about the sword tbh may change it 
and my other dp for my red corsairs
















just noticed how dusty it is :S been waitin for paint for a while


----------



## calon (Jul 12, 2010)

Looks like the Sergeant and Prince could be having the following conversation:
Sergeant: Get back here you Ogryn lover!
Prince: Get away from me! HELP!

But, on topic, your Sergeant looks pretty nice. I especially love the look of his power sword, and the scratches on his face. I'm sure when you're done, it'll all look just as good.


----------



## ownzu (Jul 11, 2010)

heres my chosen for my red corsairs army they are based on a loyalist command squad
apothecary 








chosen trooper








chosen trooper 2 








company champion








and a wip nurgle trooper


----------



## ownzu (Jul 11, 2010)

no replys sofar,il just keep postin 
wip chaos knight, been workin on my chaos warriors for a year and still not got it done hehe








wip ork warboss with some minor conversions
























thats all for now,got 5 tubs of stuff to strip so il post some stuff later tonight


----------



## omgitsduane (May 14, 2008)

looks like a good all-sorts so far! eager to see more especially interested in the hairy chaos marine.


----------



## Skartooth (Jun 4, 2010)

Some pretty nice models you have there. I like the base you have done the the very top space marine. I also like the way you have painted the red on the chaos warrior's armour 

Skar


----------



## ownzu (Jul 11, 2010)

thanks all,just when i was gna give up on this wip


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

Pretty Nice mate. Have some rep.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Nice stuff here! Can't wait to see more


----------



## ownzu (Jul 11, 2010)

next update soon:wink: 
havin some camera trouble,no batteries


----------



## Amoeba Bait (May 31, 2010)

Was that a Zombie head on one of the Marines? Looks awesome!


----------



## ownzu (Jul 11, 2010)

Amoeba Bait said:


> Was that a Zombie head on one of the Marines? Looks awesome!


yeah i was surprised too,had to fill in the neck of it with gs to make it fit better, that mini is about 30% complete sofar, added some hair to it to add some variety, planning on doing 10 of em and a sorceror with wings and a manreaper 
also i have got the red corsair with combi bolter about 60% done and the big dp is about 20%  just been building and basecoating until i get new brushes and more chaos black then il be blitzing it all


----------



## ownzu (Jul 11, 2010)

long overdue update inc peeps,life been overloadin me 
anyways i have abandoned the blood angel and belakor conversion
incoming some more nurgleness
































and some red corsairs

























and recently found this in one of my bits boxes


----------



## Perriwinkléé (Jul 13, 2010)

Really nice Nurgle models there, the model second from top's skintone is just a bit too normal coloured for Nurgle if you know what I mean, at the moment his skin tone suggests he is a perfectly healthy Chaos Marine, (ignoring the split belly and half a face :biggrin but Nurgle doesn't belive in good health so he would look more realistic if his skin was paler and a bit more beaten up.  + Rep for a great job though.


----------



## vista101 (May 15, 2009)

I like your conversion work on the chaos marines.


----------



## ownzu (Jul 11, 2010)

next update tomorrow, got the nurgle sorceror in termi armour on paint station atm, also i have ordered some bits to make some deathwatch from bits and kits , also i have started pretty much resculpting a sm dreadnaught to nurgle  pics tomorrow


----------



## BearsofLeon (Feb 6, 2010)

Nice painting!
2 things:
Nurgle is way more...diseased, not dead. The zombies are a good idea, but making the skin look like it has been eaten by maggots and gangreen in really important IMO 

The Plague Marines could use more boils, poxes, worms, tentacles, but I like your Zombie originality. Make one with a chainsaw for some irony xD


----------



## ownzu (Jul 11, 2010)

update time, dread coming up, c&c appreciated 








still a bit rough lookin but il clean it up later


----------



## BearsofLeon (Feb 6, 2010)

Good start, but again, its not super diseased, it just looks like someone wrapped skin around a dreadnought. use more texture and more diseased looks.


----------



## ownzu (Jul 11, 2010)

not really sure how to tbh.:S


----------



## BearsofLeon (Feb 6, 2010)

What I do is i tajke a sculpting tool and make indents with the blade sideways and using the tip, also, go to Svarlmetalls tutorial on Rotting guts. uber helpful.


----------



## ownzu (Jul 11, 2010)

thanks mate, started sculptin some boils on the dread and put some wires etc onto it


----------



## BearsofLeon (Feb 6, 2010)

Nice nice. Make sure to keep your sculpting tool wet.


----------



## ownzu (Jul 11, 2010)

long overdue update, charger on my laptop broke lately i have been working on my deathwatch and my nurgle marines and dread so heres the stuff


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Very nice, I like the freehand on the banner . The face is awesome too


----------



## ownzu (Jul 11, 2010)

the seargent is actually sitting done but cba takin piccies atm lol i redid the face slightly,he is actualy supposed to be uriel ventris in his deathwatch days


----------



## ownzu (Jul 11, 2010)

time for an update,got one of the deathwatch and sicarus done,sicarus banner still needs finished, anyway heres pics.








































and sicarus


----------



## ownzu (Jul 11, 2010)

small update possibly pics tomorrow,i have started working on the genestealers from space hulk and started practising some nmm techniques cus tbh i cant really paint metallics for crap lol :headbutt:


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

there is some impressive stuff here. nice work on sicarus and the pm's. the red corsairs look good too.


----------



## ownzu (Jul 11, 2010)

*custom chapter *

i have had a change of heart from um's and decided top do my own chapter,could do with a hand picking the name and symbols for them though so heres the shortlist of names\
Storm Vindicators
Grey Revilers
Shrieking Sharks
Nova Cats
Storm Scions
Storm Raiders.
wat do you guys think is best,the colours are already decided, i am doing half grey and half blue armour on em


----------



## Nave Senrag (Jul 8, 2010)

I like Storm Raiders the best, and it goes well with your blue-gray color scheme.


----------



## ownzu (Jul 11, 2010)

the girlfriend and me like that one aswell,storm raiders it is,il have to try and sketch some army symbols for em and il be doing the test mini tonight


----------



## ownzu (Jul 11, 2010)

bumpitty-bump-bump
ITS MY 20TH BIRTHDAY WOOHOO!!!!!
long overdue update tomorrow, got the chaplain painted up and the veterans, command, chapter master, 2 rhinos and assault squad all modelled up


----------



## ownzu (Jul 11, 2010)

*start of storm raiders *

right got some stuff built up after being stripped and bought some new stuff,i am going to be using the blood angels army list to represent these guys, was thinking of along the lines of them being the 2nd first founding chapter whose primarch resisted the emperor when he was found and got killed by the emprah,they are a fast assault chapter disgraced by their primarch.thats all i got so far
first up is an army shot








then the indiviidual units,in order honour guards,veterans and assault squad(sergeant had a run in with the baby :S:S)
honour guards first then,just a little spur of the moment decision,love these guys
















































next up the veteranos  
some minor conversion work on these,chaplain was painted in 5 hours,a new record for me!!! 
































































more n next post


----------



## ownzu (Jul 11, 2010)

now for the assault squad
just your basic assault squad,sergeant got broken :S:S








chapter master and rhino and razorback,rhino is for the veterans,razorback for deathwatch(sternguard)

















































































and a little close up of the wip chapter symbol,any alternatives will be considered.


----------



## ownzu (Jul 11, 2010)

bumpy-bump, thats everything based now ready to get done


----------



## ownzu (Jul 11, 2010)

long overdue update on this thread,started a word bearers warband atm it stands at 1 sorceror, 1 huron blackheart counts as (ish) a chosen squad, nurgle zombie dudes and the nurgle dread,lots more to build up.
some pics of the wip huron 
























any c and c appreciated, anyone got any ideas about colours for the hamadrya?


----------



## ownzu (Jul 11, 2010)

update(about time lol,can rarely stay focussed on one army lol),got some stuff for my woc army here,a chaos dwarf converted from skull pass dwarf cannon loader and a nurgle dp converted from the nightbringer,still working on the nightbringer,hope to have it done for next monday,cd is maybe going to go into chaos dwarfs onlines next painting comp,enough talk,pics inc in order dp then cd


----------

